# frame swap question



## pontiacman63383 (Mar 16, 2010)

So ive got a 69 custom s im cloning into a gto. went to pull the inline 6 motor out to make room for my 400. was lifting the motor and relized that the motor was comming up with the car. well at least i thought turns out the motor was just coming up with the front of the frame lol. its shot. i knew it was bad but had no idea it had gotten that bad. my question is, im looking to get a differnt frame what all frames for other cars will fit and off of what years?


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Any 68 - 72 GM A-body frame will work. Chevelle, Cutlass, Skylark, Lemans.


----------

